# BBC Radio not available



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We can't get Radio 4 at the moment. There is a continuous loops saying that "due to rights restrictions this part of the programme is unavailable."

Does this mean we won't be able to get the Today programme or other news right through the Olympics?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like it does mean just that!



> *International Rights Restrictions during the Olympics*
> 
> The BBC’s agreement with the International Olympic Committee means we are not allowed to broadcast anything online from the Olympic Park or Olympic venues outside of the UK.
> 
> As a result this programme may need to be blanked for International listeners due to rights issues surrounding Olympic content in programmes.


Grrrrr!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am just listening, for the first time ever, to desert island discs arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I don't have the problem with R4 since with my ISP I can switch between two IP addresses, one here in Spain the other in UK so the Beeeeb doesn't think I am outside the UK. Sorry. I suppose you could always phone me and then I could put the phone against the speaker so you can listen??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Thrax but I don't think we need to go to those extremes! I can live without Humphrys et al for a while, it might do me good.

Just annoyed though that corporate profits (whose??) seem to be dominating the whole Olympic thing rather than sport and international cooperation.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Couldn't agree more. One odd thing is that even though I closed down DID it is still playing on the PC. I have no web pages open but Ms Young is still coming through loud and clear. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

thrax said:


> I am just listening, for the first time ever, to desert island discs arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I don't have the problem with R4 since with my ISP I can switch between two IP addresses, one here in Spain the other in UK so the Beeeeb doesn't think I am outside the UK. Sorry. I suppose you could always phone me and then I could put the phone against the speaker so you can listen??


You can download a metric-gigaton of DID from iTunes (grrr) - I`ve got many, many hundreds of episodes and enjoy picking my favourite peeps or simply going through them sequentially. 

All free and all legal - Apple`s daft DRM aside - double grr.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I once asked two of my students what they would take to a desert island if they were only allowed one thing. The girl said she would take a fishing rod. The boy said he would take the girl. I said I would take a sail boat.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I once asked two of my students what they would take to a desert island if they were only allowed one thing. The girl said she would take a fishing rod. The boy said he would take the girl. I said I would take a sail boat.


Ha ha, Ms Young wouldn't let you get away with that!

I'd take my Coolmax memory foam mattress. A good night's sleep and I'd be ready for anything.


----------

